

Quibb, the Hacker News for career climbers, is raising $1M - ASquare
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/10/quibb-the-hacker-news-for-career-climbers-is-raising-1m/?source=HackerNews&referrer=Anuj+Adhiya

======
alttab
What makes Quibb for "career climbers?" I've seen nothing to indicate that.

~~~
krapp
All you have to do is give up permissions for your twitter account and you
have a chance to be approved to find out, I guess.

------
zafka
Does it bother anyone else that one is required to use twitter to sign up?

